# Have You Gotten Your Friends into AC?



## Brain.Boy (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone introduced their friends into Animal Crossing, and then they became big fans. Or did one of your friends show you Animal Crossing and now you're into it?

Personally, one of my friends showed me Animal Crossing and I've been a fan of it since. xD


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 2, 2015)

I have! But they don't get nearly obsessed about it as me. x'D
At least I have my fiance and online friends to play with.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh yes, it's been like a plague since I first got Wild World when I was 7. I got 4 other people I know into Wild World and 2 into New Leaf so far.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Some...


----------



## matcha (Mar 2, 2015)

i got a couple of my friends to start playing it, but one of them just ended up abandoning his town bc he got bored.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 2, 2015)

I got into AC from someone.


----------



## big ed (Mar 2, 2015)

all my buds doubted the series but i just got 4 of them to get it this week. hope they last haha


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Mar 3, 2015)

I wanted my friends to get into it so badly I bought them the game.


----------



## Coach (Mar 3, 2015)

Nope, none of my friends were ever really interested in Nintendo in general so no AC for them! (Missing out big time!)


----------



## Togekid (Mar 3, 2015)

I got 2 friends into New Leaf, but my best friend wouldn't budge. I bought Let's Go To The City for him, I was that desperate. At least he loves it now! All I need to do now is get him to buy New Leaf.


----------



## Boosh (Mar 3, 2015)

A friend introduced me to it and I've been hooked ever since. I've tried telling other friends about it but they're not really interested. I think I'm the only person I know of (in real life) who plays.


----------



## n64king (Mar 3, 2015)

One friend, then we stopped playing. I know people who play now though.


----------



## tae (Mar 3, 2015)

i've tried to get my rl friends into ac, but they always look at me like i'm crazy to be this excited / dedicated to a DS game.. 

my younger sister actually got me into new leaf ( i had been playing my old school 2002 gamecube game up until just a few weeks ago.. haha.) and now she's mad because my town is 10000x more developed and played than hers. oops.


----------



## desy (Mar 3, 2015)

I was playing AC one day at school, and my friend was watching me, so I explained what I was doing/a little about the game, and she went home and bought it that night. Now she's addicted, almost as much as I am. Oops.


----------



## Oriana (Mar 3, 2015)

I've always been a fan of Animal Crossing. I don't remember anybody introducing me to it, although I did introduce my friend to Wild World back in middle school. Now, in college, I have other friends that I play Animal Crossing with since my friend from middle school can't afford a 3DS to get New Leaf at the moment.


----------



## roseflower (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I tried to talk a friend into playing Animal Crossing New Leaf, but I tremendously failed...


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 4, 2015)

I think I got the lovely Valval back into it after she took some time away from the game!  We've been visiting, dumping Katie off on one another, etc. It's fun.

I only know of one other friend who has the game, and we've exchanged friend codes, but like Valval she lives pretty far away from me and I can't just ring her up and be like "yo let me come round and look at your villagers real quick" because I'm sure she's got a lot on her plate that's more important than ACNL. Though... New Leaf is a pretty great stress-relieving game, too, to be fair.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I made friends *because* of AC


----------



## Lord Citron (Mar 4, 2015)

oh man, I wish! I've been playing animal crossing since gamecube, and I've always wanted to get my best friend into it. I've been trying since then and shes never really showed interest. She and I are super into sims, so I thought she would like it, but she doesn't care at all (T^T)


----------



## bumblebeeee (Mar 5, 2015)

My friends don't even know that I have a 3ds. Or rather, I don't tell them


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 6, 2015)

I introduced at least 4 of my friends and my sister in-law. XD
Even my mum likes the game. Got my dad to play the GC version, but ever since he's left I haven't really gotten him to play them.


----------



## akabetty (Mar 6, 2015)

My friend got me into ACNL (had never played an AC game prior) and then she stopped playing hah.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 6, 2015)

I just got my friend to get into it.... haven't showed her Bell tree yet, but she did want to play last night around 2am lol


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 6, 2015)

Ive gotten my boyfriend and a few friends into the game but they dont play nearly as much as I do


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 6, 2015)

I managed to get 3 of my friends into it. And another friend might be buying it too because my friends and i talk about it too much. xD


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I've _tried_ to get my friends into Animal Crossing...but it didn't quite work. Some of my friends were already kind of into it but I helped them become obsessed, which was fun c:


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 6, 2015)

I never got a friend into AC, but I've met some of my best friends through AC!
When I was 9, I was playing WW while waiting for my brothers to be done with a class they were in. When the class was over, some boy who was in the class saw me playing DS and asked what game it was. When I said it was Animal Crossing, he informed me that his sister loved that game. I asked him if he could introduce me, so he called her into the room and she sat right down beside me on the stairs and asked where I was in the game.  9 years later, I'm still great friends with her, and we both play New Leaf.

I used to go on a Build-A-Bear forum (don't judge), and I would exchange friend codes with the people there. I got to play CF with a bunch of great people. I met my best friend through playing CF with her, and we've met in person twice. She doesn't play New Leaf because she doesn't have a 3ds, but we've been friends for five years now, and our friendship isn't dependent on AC. 

Now, I've taken to going on Club Tortimer to meet other players and exchange friend codes with them. xD I've missed playing AC with people.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 7, 2015)

My close friend showed me the game cause she had been playing it through all of it's reincarnations, now she hardly plays it and I am obsessed. I just bought my boyfriend a 3DS for Christmas with some manly boy games on it, and then for our anniversary bought him a copy of ACNL and now he's obsessed too. He is also oddly competitive, he thinks that his town will be better than mine. Psh, AS IF!


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 7, 2015)

I got one of my friends into AC & it was one of the reasons as to why she bought a 3DS. One of my other friends was already into AC since WW so we were both excited for NL when it was being released.


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

I have actually. Though most of them doesn't really have the money to buy consoles, but i found one friend that actually had one. I introduced her into animal crossing last year between May and June. She was pysched whenever i came over with my animal crossing. She's been playing it ever sine then!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

I've gotten a few friends and my sister into AC but they've given-up on it :<


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes! My sister used to laugh at me when I played WW a few years back but she plays NL now too lmao.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 9, 2015)

I found AC on my own, and since then I've gotten like 3 of my friends into AC and one of them wanted to play AC because I love it so much but was unable to xc


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 9, 2015)

I got my sister into it for a while. Two of my friends are also kind of interested in it, but I don't know that they'd buy it.


----------



## Naamah (Mar 10, 2015)

Quite the opposite in fact.
Believe it or not, my boyfriend actually introduced me to the game, and I made a character in his town. Eventually, we made use of a special Nintendo bonus offer thingy and I could download a version of New Leaf too, so my character moved and became Mayor of her own town.


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie (Mar 10, 2015)

It seems as if when I talk about everything goes silent. I don't usually play the more slice of life games, neither do they. Getting to even think about it is a miracle in itself.


----------

